# What have you been watching?



## luvbigfellas (Apr 16, 2011)

Today it's been a bunch of George Carlin. And a little Kathy Griffin.

How about you? It can be anything. Movies, TV, porn...strippers...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2011)

Return to Me on Showtime and intermittent random porn on XHamster.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 16, 2011)

i just watched "big tits zombies" a few days ago, it was a japanese zombie flick. it was so worth the hunt to find an active download. LOVE zombie movies, even the low budget ones. 

i'm currently cheesing over "thor", may 6th can't come soon enough.


----------



## penguin (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm working my way through Life After People. I haven't seen the whole series before, just a couple of episodes, so I thought it was time to rectify that.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 16, 2011)

Working my way through Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

I loved the original series, but I only saw it fan-subbed

The dubs are okay, but I was wondering if anyone knows if the Japanese brotherhood DVDs have the J audio with English subs?


----------



## Zowie (Apr 17, 2011)

Watching re-runs of Xena Warrior princess with my roommate for whatever reason...


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 17, 2011)

been re-watching Sons of Anarchy and Shin Chan. Why Adult Swim quit it I'll never understand.


----------



## Creepy (Apr 17, 2011)

Japanese matches with Hulk Hogan on Youtube.


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of rewatching Daria and it's been so wonderful.haha


----------



## J34 (Apr 17, 2011)

deadlysyndrome said:


> I'm currently in the process of rewatching Daria and it's been so wonderful.haha



Damn I miss that show, late 90s MTV. :happy:

Have watched Zombieland and LoTR trilogy, mostly due to that crappy Saturday weather


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that baseball season is in swing, the Reds games are a given. Otherwise a mix of History, Science, Military, BBC America, Documentary, and TLC Channel stuff...along with Historical Drama stuff like The Tudors, The Borgias,etc..


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 17, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Working my way through Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> 
> I loved the original series, but I only saw it fan-subbed
> 
> The dubs are okay, but I was wondering if anyone knows if the Japanese brotherhood DVDs have the J audio with English subs?



I watched the whole episodes on youtube and they were the Japanese with English subs. I absolutely loved Brotherhood. It's what I want every anime adaptation of a manga to be - amazingly well animated and true to the canon of the original manga, simply bringing the manga to life. Save for the first episode, everything is pretty much canon.

Here's the link to episode 1, and you should be able to go from there: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMw9OdKv-uY


----------



## Anjula (Apr 17, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> been re-watching Sons of Anarchy and Shin Chan. Why Adult Swim quit it I'll never understand.



I'm watching Sons of Anarchy now! :happy: so awesome!


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 17, 2011)

Giants/D'backs ATM.

Later The Killing is on, which has been great so far. Game of Thrones starts tonight. Sunday's the best for TV.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2011)

Inglorious Basterds (again) 

What kills me is Pitt as Aldo Raine butchering Italian 'Bon GORNO'. Among other things.... like Stiglitz, The Jew Bear, and Christoph Waltz as Landa the Jew Hunter.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2011)

:blink:


CastingPearls said:


> Return to Me on Showtime and intermittent random porn on XHamster.



Hamster porn...hmmmmmm


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 17, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I watched the whole episodes on youtube and they were the Japanese with English subs. I absolutely loved Brotherhood. It's what I want every anime adaptation of a manga to be - amazingly well animated and true to the canon of the original manga, simply bringing the manga to life. Save for the first episode, everything is pretty much canon.
> 
> Here's the link to episode 1, and you should be able to go from there: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMw9OdKv-uY



Wow thanks man. They're on Netflix instant, so I've been working my way through.

I really liked the original series too, though, although it strayed greatly from the manga. Some of the episodes were just so emotionally intense.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 17, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Working my way through Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> 
> I loved the original series, but I only saw it fan-subbed
> 
> The dubs are okay, but I was wondering if anyone knows if the Japanese brotherhood DVDs have the J audio with English subs?



animefreak.tv

best. site. ever! they have every episode of every anime ever produced (or so it seems) it's updated next day after air so current shows are available up to date and they offer whatever release is available as far as subs and dubs are concerned. check it out, you wont be disappointed. oh, and none of that subscription nonsense or membership. i've been using this site for years without any trouble!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 18, 2011)

Watching Firefly today.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Watching Firefly today.



Where was Firefly on?


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 18, 2011)

Watching on Netflix. Otherwise, I have it on DVD.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been watching trublood, and dexter and the walking dead. I have them on bluray.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Watching on Netflix. Otherwise, I have it on DVD.




Ahhh...OK...thought I'd missed it.


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 18, 2011)

At the moment - Nurse Jackie - love it!

I swear last season Chloe was chubbier...??


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 19, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> At the moment - Nurse Jackie - love it!
> 
> I swear last season Chloe was chubbier...??



Probably. I love the show. You can really tell in her face. I think she looks great either way.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 19, 2011)

Doctor Who.
I am a little in love.


----------



## Rathkhan (Apr 19, 2011)

I am a huge movie and series buff. I don't have cable television here (by choice), because I work such weird hours that it's just easier for Me to watch all of the shows I like online. 

Now, that said I do wish I had chosen to go with cable earlier but I will likely have it again when I move back to Michigan (if My promotion goes through). 

The shows I've been watching lately are: 
-------------------------------------------
The Sons of Anarchy (_I've seen them all, but this is now one of my favorites!!_)

That 70's Show (_I only got into the series in the last couple seasons when it was actually on, so I'm kind of catching myself up_)

FireFly (_Seen them all plus Serenity, I will always be sad that it only lasted one season_)

Spartacus (_Both "Blood and Sand" and "Gods of the Arena", LOVE this series_)

ROME (_HBO's series about life in Rome during the reign of Julius Caesar and his adopted nephew Agustus Caesar. One of the best series about the time period_)

Modern Family (_I love this show, it's hilarious._)

Community (_It was very underrated at the beginning and then people started to pick up on how creatively quirky this show is. I am loving it._)

House
Bones
Friday Night Lights
Fringe
Kitchen Nightmares
Shark Tank (US redo of the English Dragon's Den)
Cougar Town

Plus, I generally go see most movies in the theater when I can. I am a huge fan of the cinema!!


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 19, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Doctor Who.
> I am a little in love.



alright gorecki, i propose an alliance! first we divide, then conquer! you can have the doctor and i'll get amy!


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> FireFly (_Seen them all plus Serenity, I will always be sad that it only lasted one season_)



THIS! I've been thinking of watching through the series again recently.

On a similar note, I've been on a Nathan Fillion fix recently with Castle, which i'm finally up to date with after watching all three seasons. Love that show.

I've kinda got the latest series of Stargate Universe on the go, though i'm not really getting into it.

I think I'll start watching Dexter again too, I stalled somewhere in the middle of season three for some reason I can't remember and got distracted with other stuff.

And I'm vaguelly trying to get back into watching the weekly WWE wrestling shows, which I've tried to do before and given up with despair. But we'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## Rathkhan (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah I liked Stargate: Atlantis, watched all of that but couldn't get into SG:U. 
I Castle, it's such a smart show and of course Nathan Fillon is a great comedic actor!


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> yeah I liked Stargate: Atlantis, watched all of that but couldn't get into SG:U.



Same here. It's like they tried to do the dark/gritty realism thing that's going around....but a decent portion of the Stargate franchise has always been a decent amount of comic relief. Whether it's sarcastic comments from O'Neill, deadpan reactions from Teal'c, the back and forth between Shepherd and McKay....Universe just misses all of that it seems.


----------



## Rathkhan (Apr 19, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Same here. It's like they tried to do the dark/gritty realism thing that's going around....but a decent portion of the Stargate franchise has always been a decent amount of comic relief. Whether it's sarcastic comments from O'Neill, deadpan reactions from Teal'c, the back and forth between Shepherd and McKay....Universe just misses all of that it seems.



Exactly my thought!! It tried to take a world where comic relief mixed perfectly with action and sentiment and turn it into a dark straight show.


----------



## tobsterr (Apr 19, 2011)

Just finished watching Lost (never watched it when it was on tv) and currently watching Green wing, I also love stuff like Scrubs. Two and a half men and How i met you mother.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 19, 2011)

Finished up Firefly today, and watched Serenity.

Also watched some of the History Channel: The Universe. 

Can you tell I love space stuff?


----------



## Goreki (Apr 20, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> alright gorecki, i propose an alliance! first we divide, then conquer! you can have the doctor and i'll get amy!


I have a theory about just how much huon energy and time vortex my human body could take, before it mutated into timelord. If I get the doctor, I get to test this.
Done! I accept your alliance.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 20, 2011)

Watching "City Island" with the beautiful Carrie Baker Reynolds.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm currently going through Cougar Town and i love it! cus i'm secure in mah sex-ualiteh, just like marishka hargitay!


----------



## FA_wro (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I'm watching Sons of Anarchy now! :happy: so awesome!



And who told you that it's a good show?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

Nobody's watching Mike & Molly? That's the favorite of myself and my gal, although I think our relationship is better.

I also like the way the show promotes racial harmony. Mike's best friend is black and they have a mutual friend who is a recent immigrant from Africa.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 28, 2011)

Just finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and it was FANTASTIC!

Lin and Olivier were such awesome characters and they really fully developed Mustang and Hohenheim. I respected Al ALOT more this time through as well. Highly recommend this!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2011)

Hockey playoffs.

Pretty stoked about for the new season of Boardwalk Empire though.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 28, 2011)

Whee Daria. Seen all the episodes too many times. But I lost one of my discs!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 28, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Hockey playoffs.
> 
> Pretty stoked about for the new season of Boardwalk Empire though.



The playoffs have been amazing!

My Flyboys did it (although I dunno why it even went to game 7 against the obviously-less-talented Sabres).

I can't wait to beat Boston again.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Hockey playoffs.
> 
> Pretty stoked about for the new season of Boardwalk Empire though.



"about for" ?

Apologies. :huh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> (although I dunno why it even went to game 7 against the obviously-less-talented Sabres).



I hear that. I cringed every time they mentioned Vancouver being in the 7th game do or die final. Win the first three then lose your shit? Nerve wracking.

So stoked they pulled it together though.

Glad both our teams are still in it.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 28, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> The playoffs have been amazing!
> 
> My Flyboys did it (although I dunno why it even went to game 7 against the obviously-less-talented Sabres).
> 
> I can't wait to beat Boston again.



for a second there i was filled with hometown rage! then i remembered that it's true, the sabres are less talented, lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 28, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> for a second there i was filled with hometown rage! then i remembered that it's true, the sabres are less talented, lol



If anything, that was a compliment to your team. They almost pulled off the upset.

If you guys work on your defense in the offseason, could be another real threat next year.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 28, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I hear that. I cringed every time they mentioned Vancouver being in the 7th game do or die final. Win the first three then lose your shit? Nerve wracking.
> 
> So stoked they pulled it together though.
> 
> Glad both our teams are still in it.



I'm glad too. I'd probably have hopped on the Nuckwagon if we lost, though. I can't stand Boston.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2011)

South Park's Human CentiPod episode.


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 29, 2011)

16 and Pregnant. I am not proud of this. I just think it is fascinating because when I was 16 the very idea of anyone I knew getting pregnant was completly unheard of. Of course, now that I am college and have been exposed to new kinds of people, I have made plenty of friends who told me tons of girls in their high schools got pregnant.

I know that it is not good television, but I truly cannot look away.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone speak Italian...This about a Italian SSBHM...LINK


----------



## fuphinator (May 14, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Probably. I love the show. You can really tell in her face. I think she looks great either way.



I LOVE Zoey! She kills me every time! They have such a great cast.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 14, 2011)

married with children on netflix. used to watch it when I was up all night as a small child. great show, especially now that I get all the jokes.


----------



## SanDiega (May 14, 2011)

the twilight zone streaming on netflix. when I was little it scared me but now I think it is very intelligent tv.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 14, 2011)

I have been watching Numb3rs a lot on netflix. About halfway through season 5. I am looking for my next show to watch. Any suggestions? I am looking for something Sci Fi. If I need to. I will go back to Firefly and watch that all over again.


----------



## rellis10 (May 14, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I have been watching Numb3rs a lot on netflix. About halfway through season 5. I am looking for my next show to watch. Any suggestions? I am looking for something Sci Fi. If I need to. I will go back to Firefly and watch that all over again.



I just finished rewatching Firefly, just as awesome the second time around.

Not sure about sci fi, but going on the Firefly theme...Castle, with Nathan Fillion is pretty good and he has alot of his cockiness and one-liners left intact.


----------



## Freedumb (May 15, 2011)

Started watching Trigun. I'm not huge fan of anime, but it's a great series.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 15, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I just finished rewatching Firefly, just as awesome the second time around.
> 
> Not sure about sci fi, but going on the Firefly theme...Castle, with Nathan Fillion is pretty good and he has alot of his cockiness and one-liners left intact.



Very interesting, perhaps I will have to check that out. I completely forgot about that show. I watched a couple of episodes here and there. But not like I watched Firefly. I swear the theme song to that show is by far one of the best themes of any show.


----------



## FishCharming (May 15, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I have been watching Numb3rs a lot on netflix. About halfway through season 5. I am looking for my next show to watch. Any suggestions? I am looking for something Sci Fi. If I need to. I will go back to Firefly and watch that all over again.



have you seen Dead Like Me? scifi~esgue and a great show!


----------



## SuperMishe (May 15, 2011)

Right now I'm watching my dvr'd episodes of FRINGE. Awesome show! Tonight is the season finale of Survivor. Go Boston Rob!


----------



## Bighairyman (May 15, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> have you seen Dead Like Me? scifi~esgue and a great show!


 I have watched them all. Good show. I enjoyed it quite a bit. I wish there was more to it. 




SuperMishe said:


> Right now I'm watching my dvr'd episodes of FRINGE. Awesome show! Tonight is the season finale of Survivor. Go Boston Rob!



I love that show. I heard some stuff that it was getting cancelled a while back so I was waiting for that to happen and then I was going to get the box set on blu ray.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Been watching Heroes.

Thinking of taking a break and watching Chobits.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 16, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Been watching Heroes.
> 
> Thinking of taking a break and watching Chobits.



Never heard of Chobits...Heroes was good but it got kind of crazy and I got lost in it haha. I need to re watch it.


----------



## chicken legs (May 22, 2011)

Hooked on Game of Thrones and currently watching Scott Pilgrim vs The World


----------



## Sweetie (May 22, 2011)

I just finished watching the 5/20/11 Dateline with Chris Hanson about a young woman who took it upon herself to make sure the man who murdered her mother, Rose Woodewine, in Detroit in June 1989, is apprehended (he's been boldly living in Mexico for many years, with trips back to the US and even living here for periods of time). He was finally arrested on April 29, 2011. His name is Juan Cruz. Now I'm praying for justice for his crime. Theresa Ramirez is an inspiration to me.


----------

